# Been getting people under bidding me



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

It`s been slow and I have under bid a few jobs now! I still don't get them I`ll have to return remove sapling or something little to find job has been completed! What really bits is the half ass job they do! (house dirty, trash still there,ect) Did one today same thing! I didn`t get to do the trash out but got to remove two 55 gallon drums of oil. Found about 8CYD of debris still at property including 14 tires. Here is photos of a back porch step replacement they underbid me on! See if you can see any problems with photo


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Typical hack work.................


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, most these guys DONT follow HUD codes or state regulations, but just because they got the bid wont mean that they got paid for slacking on the work their doing, just a thought. Then as for tires, or other debris materials each national company can approve different things within the work order.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We see the same here all the time. I charge to clean up their mess. I have discovered that a lot of the time I bid to the national and the broker has this work done directly. They can get the work done for work done for alot less than your price plus the 60% the national or regional marked it up. 

Ultimately the brokers end up paying for part of any repairs because the banks deduct the costs of repairs from the selling price and this causes the brokers commission to be lower. 

The whole system is set up to force everyone to do the work as cheaply as possible with no regard for quality.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> We see the same here all the time. I charge to clean up their mess. I have discovered that a lot of the time I bid to the national and the broker has this work done directly. They can get the work done for work done for alot less than your price plus the 60% the national or regional marked it up.
> 
> Ultimately the brokers end up paying for part of any repairs because the banks deduct the costs of repairs from the selling price and this causes the brokers commission to be lower.
> 
> The whole system is set up to force everyone to do the work as cheaply as possible with no regard for quality.


not think a broker involved here


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Star baby call me if you still have my number. I may have something for you.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Well that is NOT to code Top riser looks to be unequal of the others...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Well that is NOT to code Top riser looks to be unequal of the others...


...Dimininsional lumber spanning more that 2 feet...
...Untreated lumber in contact with the ground...
...Untreated lumber in contact with CMU...
...Support posts bearing on surface of ground...
...and 2x2 support posts?? Hope that thing is attached to the rim joist somehow...

Depending on the building jurisdiction, there may be issues with the safety railing as well.

Now that that's been pointed out, in all fairness, I have no idea what the scope of work was on the estimate request for this particular project. 
I have seen many bid requests for properties with similar situations where the property owner asked for a temporary fix for an existing safety issue. Not an uncommon request on a pre-conveyance property. Probably never on a REO property.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

cant wait to see what the steps look like when a 300 pound guy walks down them


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would suspect what the regional charged the client was the same regardless of what the bid to them was, which is why you lost out. Unfortunately, a very nice professional treated set of steps and railing could probably have been built for the same money.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



allure9121 said:


> cant wait to see what the steps look like when a 300 pound guy walks down them


Starbaby should go jump on them really hard and then say they broke when he walked up them. Put in a bid to repair them.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Starbaby should go jump on them really hard and then say they broke when he walked up them. Put in a bid to repair them.


Oh heck no..... After they fall make 2 appts.
1) Chiropractor for your newly hurt back.
2) Lawyer

There was a house in our home town that was a foreclosure that daughter & son-in-law looked at purchasing so I looked at it with them and in all honestly the steps built by the P&P crew were a death trap. 8' high and no rails and rocked and tilted drastically. I jumped off and the realtor chuckled about it. A week later another person was looking at home and stairs fell with the lady. Broke pelvis and 1 leg. Yeah there was lawyers involved. Wonder how bad it will be for P&P crew?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Starbaby should go jump on them really hard and then say they broke when he walked up them. Put in a bid to repair them.


 Or...

Sue for injuries requiring extensive physical therapy, compensation for pain and suffering and counseling to overcome his fear of stairs caused by the PTSD resulting from the fall. 

Then his wife could sue for compensation because while he was recovering and in therapy he was unable to perform his marital duties both in and out of the bedroom.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Or...
> 
> Then his wife could sue for compensation because while he was recovering and in therapy he was unable to perform his marital duties both in and out of the bedroom.


This is no joke. It is in a suit currently against me.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Homewrecker...


----------

